# Would you...?



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Say you're living with someone, roommates, parents, siblings...

Would you eat the last cookie in the box, piece of cake...etc?

I'll start...

I just ate the last cookie. Does that make me a bad person? :?

Curious what others would do.

terri*


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

I would. I do it all the time. Somebody has to be the last one


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, but I ask first...


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

It depends. If who I'm living with is the type of person to eat the last one I would too. But if they're nice and wouldn't then I would definitely ask first.

Would you rather marry the boyfriend/girlfriend type or the husband/wife type? Example, would you rather be with someone that you're really turned on by and is not there half the time, or who is always there for you but for which you have a somewhat monotanous relationship? Too heavy of a question?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Actually, a rather good question.

I think i would have to say the boyfriend/girlfriend type...in my case, it would be the girlfriend type. No, really. One of the reasons for this is for the very fact that they wouldn't be there all the time. I like my alone time and living with a woman who's there all the time, can be, frankly, infuriating. And i'm sure they would feel the same way living with me.

Basically, as long as I knew, without a shade of doubt, that that person loved me unconditionally, i wouldn't care if we were separated for months or even years at a time.

s.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sebastian said:


> Actually, a rather good question.
> 
> I think i would have to say the boyfriend/girlfriend type...in my case, it would be the girlfriend type. No, really. One of the reasons for this is for the very fact that they wouldn't be there all the time. I like my alone time and living with a woman who's there all the time, can be, frankly, infuriating. And i'm sure they would feel the same way living with me.
> 
> ...


i definately wouldn't want a monotonous relationship, and i definately don't want to be around my boyfriend all the time... but i also wouldn't want to be separated for months or years from my boyfriend, either. it is nearly impossible to "unconditionally" love someone...i don't doubt that it is possible...just not very likely. i've tried the long distance relationship thing far too many times for me to think that it works...at least for me.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

The reason I asked this is because I read an article "Are You Married to a Husband or a Boyfriend?"

I want to also stress the point that you also have to live on edge 24/7 that this person may leave or cheat on you. Is the excitement worth the worrying and stressing? I say date the boyfriend/girlfriend types and if you eventually want settle down choose the husband/wife type.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Good question Terri*. I've living with mummy and daddy again, and I try very hard not to take the last cookie from the jar, so to speak. If I do, with is about 50% of the time, I am consumed with guilt and go and buy them a holiday or something.

So no, it doesn't neccessarily mean you are a bad person. It just means you are a greedy pig! :wink:

(Ooooh, I'm in deep, deep trouble now.)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

> (Ooooh, I'm in deep, deep trouble now.)


Yes, and that's exactly where you like to be. 



> I want to also stress the point that you also have to live on edge 24/7 that this person may leave or cheat on you.


Enngirl, was this written in the magizine? I don't believe this statement at all. My God, we'd all be nervous wrecks if this were the case.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Quote:
> I want to also stress the point that you also have to live on edge 24/7 that this person may leave or cheat on you.
> 
> Enngirl, was this written in the magizine? I don't believe this statement at all. My God, we'd all be nervous wrecks if this were the case.


Well that's all part of the equation if you choose to be with something that keeps you on a rollercoaster you're whole life. Many people do choose these people. What don't you believe? I'll try to clear up what I mean buut I'm confused as to what you're asking.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm sorry I didn't make myself clearer. I was just amazed at that one statement so I just typed without realizing I wasn't making any sense. (Hard to believe, I know. lol at myself)

I'll try again.



> Quote:
> I want to also stress the point that you also have to live on edge 24/7 that this person may leave or cheat on you.
> 
> Enngirl, was this written in the magizine? I don't believe this statement at all. My God, we'd all be nervous wrecks if this were the case


Why do you have to live on edge 24/7 that this person may leave you? And I mean that as a collective "you". Was it written in the article that this is the way the majority of people feel or was this your opinion?

Did I do better that time?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well that's part of the question Terri. Do you want a nice stable husband who is always there for you but may be a somewhat boring relationship? Or do you prefer the boyfriend type which includes all the drama/worrying but where the relationship is exciting an passionate?

I agree that you can have the "boyfriend" type and he may be faithful and there for you. But often with these "boyfriend" types, the excitement comes from the push-pull relationship where you constantly feel like he's just out of reach. Like a rockstar husband who's passionate and exciting but also a womanizer?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, well I understand under the context of being involved with a womanizer. When you said boyfriend, I just wasn't thinking along those
lines.

I take this from my own friends over the years but women frequently 
want "out of reach" men. They hunt them down like dogs. Then they go 
thru all the torment. I'm guessing this is the type you were talking about.

So, my answer is...

Run Dog, Run! :lol:

No, not really. I think time changes your feelings on that. Or maybe it 
just changed my feelings.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

--


----------

